# Starship naming convention



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

I see starships being described as 12-50, 24-50, etc. I figure that the first number is the length of the extensions in inches, but what is the second number?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The starship names you are referencing are specific to Roger Henries ( aka Wingshooter ) designs . The way he came up the names was his take on the old 45-70 rifle . In the case of his starship it's 24 inches long and shoots 50 caliber steel , hence the name 24-50 . Same reason for the 12-50 .

There you go !


----------

